# ISPConfig 3 mod_proxy



## crashoverride (5. Nov. 2012)

Hallo,

würde gerne einen bestehenden vhost auf einen anderen Server/IP weiterleiten, bis die DNS-Änderung überlal durch ist. Hierzu würde ich gerne mod_proxy nutzen. Nun n paar Fragen:
1. Kann ich "Umleitung" nutzen?
2. Oder nutze ich "Optionen"-"Apache Direktiven" ein:

```
ProxyPass / 123.211.211.211
```
Danke schon vorab für eure Hilfe!
crash


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2012)

Umleitung ist ein apache Redirect (rewrite) und kein Proxy, ich würde an deiner Stelle die Proxy Direktiven über das apache Direktiven Feld der webseite einfügen.


----------



## crashoverride (5. Nov. 2012)

hallo till,

habe jetzt das hier in das feld der apachedirektiven eingetragen:

```
ProxyRequests Off
ProxyPass http://192.0.2.1/ 
ProxyPreserveHost On
```
leider wird die nicht übernommen und in der ....vhost.err datei gespeichert.

muss ich noch etwas hinzufügen?

crash


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2012)

> leider wird die nicht übernommen und in der ....vhost.err datei gespeichert.


Das bedeutet dass apache mit der geänderten Konfiguration nicht mehrstarten konnt und ISPConfig daher die letzte funktionierende Konfiguration nehmen musste.

Hast Du denn die apache proxy Module installiert und aktiviert?


----------



## crashoverride (5. Nov. 2012)

hallo till,
die module sind da. auch werden diese in der httpd.conf geladen.
mit rpm -qf auf die mod_proxy.so wirft mir die maschine aus, dass diese direkt mit aus dem httpd paket kommen.
hast du noch eine idee?

lg
crash


----------



## crashoverride (5. Nov. 2012)

*gelöst*

hallo till,

habe es dann von hand in die vhost datei eingebaut und per configtest überprüft.
als fehler kam dann 

```
ProxyPass|ProxyPassMatch needs a path when not defined in a location
```
also dann die zeile von 

```
ProxyPass http://192.168.0.123/
```
angepasst in 

```
ProxyPass [B]/[/B] http://192.168.0.123/
```
und dann funktioniert es auch.

danke für deine hilfe!

lg
crash


----------

